

Free project management startup software available for feedback - deanhiller

deancode is the code to register for free at http://alvazan.com.  We are about to make it free for 1 to 10 users without using any code but haven't released that yet.  Any feedback is welcome.  We are starting with a simple predictive project management system(it constantly predicts your probability of success).  We are getting it out there long before we have many features working(just the core set) and would love to hear back on it.  If you try it, we would do any consulting with you for free over email (support at alvazan.com).  We currently have one big customer trying it out right now already in the financial industry(&#62;5000 employees) wish us luck...always need a little.<p>NOTE: our marketing needs lots of work as the product is PremonitionX and the company is Alvazan(I think I regret that a little but I have other things now that we are trying to make this first beta trial run well with this big customer...live and learn)<p>Anyways, trying to learn more from live projects going on, especially smaller ones so would love to help anyone on predicting when you will be done with your current list of features ;).  After all, better to under promise, over deliver.<p>thanks,
Dean
======
deanhiller
oh, a preview of our next release is always available at demo.alvazan.com
(this is our QA server....well, it is actually the machine sitting in my
basement). I lease a machine with a good provider for our production
environment with nightly backups.

